# how often does an



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i originally got this awesome 1' amazon sword plant with like 7 leafs but like 4 of them died off on me







. so for the past few months i have had a plant with 2.5 leafs, one leaf got attacked by a snail. and just a week ago i started seeing little purple leafs come up out of the sand, now there is like 14 little leafs coming out of the ground and each day there is anothere one popped up, i lifted up the plant to see how many there will be and to my supprise there will be like 25 coming up within the next week







so that is pretty awesome, but my ? is for u people that have had amazon swords for a while, how often does this happen and can u post a pic of a amazon sword with lots of leafs cause i cant wait till it grows all its leafs to full size


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

What spiece of Echinodorus it is?Cause there are great differences between them...


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> What spiece of Echinodorus it is?Cause there are great differences between them...


 I HAVE NO CLUE, ALL I KNOW IS THAT IT DOSENT LOOK LIKE A AMAZON SWORD UNDER GOOGLE SEARCH, IT WAS SOLD TO ME AS A AMAZON SWORD, IT HAS LONG STEMS AND LARGE LEAFS SIMILAR TO THE SHAPE OF A HONEY SUCKLE TREE. I WOULD POST PICS, BUT THE COMP IM ON NOW DOSENT HAVE THE SOFTWARE FOR MY CAMERA


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

mabee mellon sword?


----------

